# Finally a fostering success!



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Even though it's not a Hav, I just wanted to mention I really CAN let them go lol! My little foster kitteh went off to his new home yesterday. I was very very happy with the new family and I think it is a puuurfect match! I won'r post face pics so as not to impinge on anyones privacy but I think this picture shows how comfortable kitteh was with his new dad.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

How sweet!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

so cute!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks! It's a good feeling knowing he went to a good family.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That's great...CONGRATS!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am proud of you. I think even I would have had a hard time letting that sweet little thing go even though It would be making me sneeze and wheeze.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, how cute is that!! I'm so glad he has a wonderful home. You did good, Christy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! I have such fun memories of raising this little kitty and it's so enjoyable to look back on the pictures. What a fun summer adventure!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very sweet little kitty, I'd have a hard time giving that little sweetie up.


----------

